# The Ultimate Survival Knife Debate Is Over



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

There really is nothing left to discuss.

May I present........ Wenger 16999 Swiss Army Knife Giant - Most Expensive Item On Amazon - Amazon.com


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

The Amazon reviews are priceless. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

lmao those are the best reviews ever....


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Received this knife as a gift for my 18th birthday. Wish I'd have known what it was because as soon as I touched it, I grew a mustache and became a Navy Seal. Mom fainted and my dad laughed and handed me a beer. I was born a girl.
...stuck into a stone while on vacation. I'm impressed with it, generally. Unfortunately, it turns out that removing it made me the new king of Switzerland, which is a lot of responsibility. 
These are my two favorite reviews I just about died from laughing so hard!!!! :lol:


----------

